# Images in signature?



## RamistThomist (Oct 5, 2005)

Provided I keep the overall thing under ten lines, can somone show me how to put a small image in my signature?


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 5, 2005)

would I need to put the picture on a webhoster?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Jacob, the same way you would put one in a regular post. For example, you would type (excepting the dashes of course) [-i-m-g-]http://jhicks.blogplot.com/images/JacobGun.jpg[-/-i-m-g-]



Actually Josh, you don't need to put dashes between the letters in order to display code in your posts, just check the "Turn BBCode off?" option under the text-box before posting.


----------

